# Are my frogs okay?



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

*are my frogs ok*

Okay so i have 3 matechos and have had them for about a week. I notice that when i feed them 2 of them are eating a lot and the other one is eating the ones that are away from the food dish. I can try and post a video or pictures if you need. I fed them yesterday and the 2 that are eating look like they are getting fat and the one who doesn't eat is skinny. They are only about 7 months old and i have only had them for a week. Please let me know what i should do! if you have any questions please ask

remove the frog thats getting skinny. set him up by himself and monitor his condition to see if things improve and his eating improves

Okay should i feed the fatter frogs normal or should i cut down on there food?

i would seperate the frog and put him by himself. i would feed a little because you dont want flies crawling all over him and stressing him out even more. monitor if he eats right away. if he appears to be doing fine, you might add a little more flies. 



Matecho said:


> Okay should i feed the fatter frogs normal or should i cut down on there food?


Okay and what is a good size for a young frog to be?

Can you post pictures of all of the frogs?

To see my frogs go to my flickr page:
Flickr: matechos' Photostream

I see what you mean about the one looking a little skinny. I think he's ok but maybe not as big as he should be. What size is their tank? I agree that it would be a good idea to put him by himself to see if he does better.

its a 20 gallon tank

I have 3 matechos in a tank. 2 of them are about 11 months o.o.w and the other is 7 or so. The 11 months are very big and are eating great but the 7 month is small. He eats a good amount every time i feed and isnt afraid to go by the others, so i dont think hes being bullied. The only problem is that he is so skinny. If theres anything you know i can do to help him please tell me!

Try putting him in his own tank. Sometimes it's not obvious when frogs stress each other out. Tinctorius don't usually do well in groups.

Do you know their genders? What size tank are they in?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

remove the frog thats getting skinny. set him up by himself and monitor his condition to see if things improve and his eating improves


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Okay should i feed the fatter frogs normal or should i cut down on there food?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i would seperate the frog and put him by himself. i would feed a little because you dont want flies crawling all over him and stressing him out even more. monitor if he eats right away. if he appears to be doing fine, you might add a little more flies. 



Matecho said:


> Okay should i feed the fatter frogs normal or should i cut down on there food?


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Okay and what is a good size for a young frog to be?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you post pictures of all of the frogs?


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

To see my frogs go to my flickr page:
Flickr: matechos' Photostream


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I see what you mean about the one looking a little skinny. I think he's ok but maybe not as big as he should be. What size is their tank? I agree that it would be a good idea to put him by himself to see if he does better.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

its a 20 gallon tank


----------

